# Release Notes for iCUE 4.24.193



## CORSAIR_Marcus (31. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Hier könnt ihr die aktuellen Release Notes von iCUE einsehen inkl. download.
Software Enhancements​
The following legacy products are now supported:

K66

Philips Hue capabilities have been improved with updates to the latest API. As a result, your iCUE lighting effects’ playback on your Hue device(s) will now be much more fluid and dynamic.
Please note that due to the API changes, you will only be able to configure devices grouped together as an ‘Entertainment Area’ in your Hue mobile app!
Improved the color picker’s design for lighting effects by showing the palette together with the color wheel
Updated to the latest CPUID SDK
HID Product Enhancements​
Resolved an issue with K65 MINI that resulted in a software crash from FN combinations with mice movement
Hardware Playback devices that support multiple onboard profiles will now properly allow for profile switching to be configured as a button assignment
Resolved an issue with Ironclaw Wireless’ sleep mode timer flashing the old value before showing the correct configuration
Resolved an issue with NEXUS not properly showing the correct assignments if more than 3 assignments are created
DIY Product Enhancements​
Resolved an issue with the Dashboard missing certain HXi PSU sensors
Resolved a graphical issue with the sixth fan tile when using the wizard with Commander Core
Configuring the Elite LCD’s Hardware Screen will not change to the default sensor anymore


----------

